# Fouling Plugs



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.dansmc.com/spark_plugs/spark_plugs_catalog.html


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

try different oils ... and only run Real fresh gas ... Less than a week old ...

ask me how i Know LOL [smiley=fun_84.gif]


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

If you are using a "hotter" plug try going back to the standard one recommended for your engine

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

